# Vaude Outlet Tettnang



## BerndBB (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch das Vaude Outlet in Tettnang?

Was gibt es dort alles? Rentiert es sich zum Hinfahren?

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Loehr (14. August 2011)

Wenn Du dort in der Nähe bist, kann sich das Vorbeischauen schon mal lohnen. Es gibt allerdings viele Sachen nur in einer Größe und das ganze Sortiment haben sie meist nicht da. 
Jetzt in der Ferienzeit herrscht dort immer ziemliches Chaos in der Bude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (15. August 2011)

Loehr schrieb:


> Wenn Du dort in der Nähe bist, kann sich das Vorbeischauen schon mal lohnen. Es gibt allerdings viele Sachen nur in einer Größe und das ganze Sortiment haben sie meist nicht da.
> Jetzt in der Ferienzeit herrscht dort immer ziemliches Chaos in der Bude.



Hallo,

Wie Loehr schreibt, macht es keinen großen Sinn extra hinzufahren, du bekommst die Sachen auch nicht vieles günstiger, als im Fachhandel.
Wenn du einen Händler deines Vertrauens hast bekommst du obenhin einen gewissen Rabatt je nach Sortiment. Da fördere ich lieber den Händler vor Ort als in einen Outlet Shop zu fahren (Zeit und Sprit = einen guten Händlerrabatt)


----------



## BerndBB (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten! 

Ich wohne zwar  "nur" ca. 50km davon entfernt, werde aber in diesem Fall nicht extra hinfahren. Sollte ich mal zufällig in der Nähe sein, schaue ich mir den Laden an.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## -Wally- (16. August 2011)

Hi,
ich war noch nicht in Tettnang, wohl aber im Vaude Outlet in Metzingen und es gibt dort schon einiges, aber es ist denke ich so wie in den meisten anderen Outlets auch...das Angebot wechselt ständig genauso wie die Preise und das was man gerade wirklich braucht findet man dann nicht oder nicht in der richtige Größe.

So ein Outlet ist lohnt sich wirklich wenn man es in der Nachbarschaft hat und regelmäßig mal rein schaut...aber so isses eher Lotterie. Meine Meinung.


----------



## akeem (17. August 2011)

War letzte Woche mal wieder dort. Radkleidung gibt es dort Hauptsächlich in der Größe L (die Größe die dort allgemein überwiegt). Was die Preise betrifft bist Du im Schlussverkauf oder über Rabatte beim Händler nicht viel schlechter dran  Allerdings hab ich dort mal ein Zelt 200  billiger bekommen als beim Versender und die Jacke für meinen Sohn war auch 20  billiger als beim Sportscheck.
Fazit: Wenn Du eh in der Nähe bist kann ein Besuch durchaus lohnenswert sein. Bei Deinen 50 Kilometer Entfernung würde ich mir vorher überlegen, ob mir Größe L passt und welche sonstigen Dinge (z.B. Outdoorbekleidung) ich sonst noch brauchen könnte. Nur wegen nem Trikot hinfahren lohnt eher nicht.


----------



## BerndBB (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

alles klar!

@akeem: Danke für den Tipp mit der Größe "L"! Mir reicht bei den meisten Sachen "M".

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Astgabel (17. August 2011)

Also ein Versuchist es immer wert. Ich hab mir mal ne Regen Jacke gekauft die war von 90 auf 45 â¬ runtergesetzt und meine Frau hat eine die ist von 220 â¬ auf 80â¬ runtergesetzt gewesen. Die Amel wahren ein bisschen zu lang aber einmal umschlagen und gut. 

Nur Ferienziet wÃ¼rde ich auch meiden da gehts ab wie auf nem TÃ¼rkischen Basar


----------



## BerndBB (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

heute war ich nach der Eurobike im Vaude-Outlet in Tettnang.
Wie schon geschrieben, ist das Meiste in Größe L, da die Musterkollektion auch in dieser Größe gefertigt wird.
Der Laden und auch die Auswahl sind größer als ich es mir erwartet habe.

Den Rucksack "Hyper Air 14+3" habe ich für 49,- anstelle von 70,- bekommen. Bei den meisten Bike-Rucksäcken ist eine Lasche für die Helmbefestigung abgerissen. Bei meinem glücklicherweise jedoch nicht. 

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## chayenne06 (4. September 2011)

Ich war auch vorletzte woche am bodensee, und habe dann auf dem heimweg dort angehalten. 
Bei frauen ist die musterkollektion in größe 38 vorhanden. wer diese größe hat, kann sich glücklich schätzen! die neue herbst/winter kollektion war bereits da, da lässt es sich gut einkaufen! schade für alle die eine andere größe haben. 
allerdings habe ich eine softshell jacke in meiner größe gefunden, die es für 80 (oder 85) euro statt 140 gab. für die arbeit/berggehen/biken wird sie jetzt im herbst sicherlich oft in gebrauch kommen!


----------



## Chris78 (4. September 2011)

Beim Vaude Outlet ein Schnäppchen zu machen ist ein Frage des Timings. Besonders nach den Messen Outdoor und Eurobike habe ich schon manches gute Angebot erwischt. Die Rabatte unterscheiden sich zwischen "lohnt sich kaum" und "fast geschenkt", wobei letzteres besonders bei Zelten und Schlafsäcken zutrifft. Die Auswahl an Radbekleidung finde ich eher klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (4. September 2011)

Da ich auch in der Nähe wohne, schaute ich dort schon mal vorbei. Es ist wirklich so, dass die Musterkollektion in Größe L (Männer) aushängt. Ich habe da eben das Glück, dass ich der L-Träger bin. Es gibt auch noch Sachen in anderen Größen, die ist dann meist 2. Wahl. Ich habe mir mal Neopren-Überschuhe als 2. Wahl für 5 Euro gekauft, die konnte ich nach einer Ausfahrt in die Tonne hauen. 
Mittlerweile kaufe ich im Bikestudio in Weingarten, da passt dann die Beratung und über den Preis sind wir uns immer einig geworden. Damit kann ich mir die Fahrt nach Obereisenbach und die Zeit sparen. 
Wer aber in Obereisenbach mal durchfährt, vor allem mit dem Bikelol:), kann schon reinschauen. Ob es sich dann lohnt, merkt man erst, wenn man dort ist!

Die Produkte von Vaude sind übrigens  !!!


----------

